# Is it less important to avoid alcohol completely the cycle before FET cycle?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

We are going out for a meal with a group of friends and we are due to have FET next cycle. Leading up to ivf I didn't drink at all as I thought it might effect eggs. As the little embies have already been made, would it be OK to have a couple of drinks? I wouldn't drink during the actual cycle. x


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Rachel, i would definately have a couple of drinks because fingers crossed it will be the last for 9 months  
I doubt very much it would do any harm as you've already made the eggs and the transfer is not tomorrow.
Good luck and have a great night out
mandy


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Rachel - I'd have a tipple hun. I used donor eggs and had a tipple! Being relaxed is also important, so if a couple of glasses of wine with mates helps...then....why not eh!

Kay xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for replies - it is quite nice having 'ready made' embies when it comes to things like this isn't it?! I know alcohol can effect other things - but I'm a way off yet and the embies won't be using this lining iykwim xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry to post on here but Rachel your inbox is full and I can't pm you - hope the FET goes well


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Spooks - thanks for telling me! x


----------

